# truck tires for skidsteer?



## shux

Has anyone run a winter truck tire on a skid for plowing? Did it work was the traction equal or less than standard skid tires?


----------



## Jim15

It would have to be more like suv size and you would blow them apart every time you spin with a full bucket on asphalt. I highly doubt you would find a set that went on your bobcat rims, I doubt suv rims would have the same bolt pattern as the hubs on the bobcat, but other than that now we run all regular severe duty offset rims and tires and our regular tracks on the track loaders. I think people make a huge deal out of nothing, or we must be doing something right. Ya sometimes you have traction issues but its usually only if the lots weren't pre-treated correctly.


----------



## Antlerart06

I never done it I dont use my skidsteer much But I know one guy runs truck tires on his Skidsteer with studs in the tire and for pushing snow works super great for a small steer he use it on walks small lots


----------



## StuveCorp

I'm pretty sure that those 'Wolf Paws' are truck tires. I wonder about something like a BFG all terrain? On the smaller frame skids I don't think it would be that much of an issue but the bigger ones might cause problems?

I just got a set of over sized tires but they are basically truck tires(245/70/19.5) and I did think they gave me more traction than regular skid tires. They also give way more speed.


----------



## leolkfrm

you may be able to get a truck tread on a recap skidsteer tie...try bandage cappers


----------



## RLM

No comment, if you want my imput pm or email me


----------



## Ranger620

I run them on my skids. The smaller frame machines take a 16" truck tire, on the larger machines I run a 22.5" tire. Faster and more traction, i wont run a skid with out them again. They usally only last me 2 to 2 1/2 years is the only down fall. A small set here in mn run abourt700 and a large set is around 1300. price is tires and rims. Once you wear out the tires just replace the tires which ran me 165 a tire for the 22.5's.


----------



## StuveCorp

Ranger620;1369198 said:


> I run them on my skids. The smaller frame machines take a 16" truck tire, on the larger machines I run a 22.5" tire. Faster and more traction, i wont run a skid with out them again. They usally only last me 2 to 2 1/2 years is the only down fall. A small set here in mn run abourt700 and a large set is around 1300. price is tires and rims. Once you wear out the tires just replace the tires which ran me 165 a tire for the 22.5's.


So they don't last that long? Is it the retreading or stress on sidewalls?


----------



## Ranger620

The tread wears out .I havent had any problems with sidewalls. Im sure truck tires arnt designrd to do 360 turns on asphalt.


----------



## StuveCorp

Ranger620;1369480 said:


> The tread wears out .I havent had any problems with sidewalls. Im sure truck tires arnt designrd to do 360 turns on asphalt.


This may be a dumb question, what air pressure are you running with those tires?


----------



## bskiball

Solideal Lifemaster tires. Put on my new holland 185b with a ten foot pusher. Unstopable. the tread is really deep too. after about 100 hours on asphalt they dont even look used. good Luck


----------



## Ranger620

StuveCorp;1370840 said:


> This may be a dumb question, what air pressure are you running with those tires?


I am running 95psi which is what is says on the sidewall of the tire. I never watched the hours to see how many they lasted but I used that particular skid for everything. Just a guess but I would say 400 hrs a year so on a set I had 800-1000 hours.


----------



## purpleranger519

I've ran truck tires also, I haven't ran them since I've put Solideal Lifemasters on though. The truck tires may give you a little more traction but, its not very noticeable compared to the Solideals.


----------



## pieperlc

Ditto on the solideal lifemasters. Night and day difference from std bar tires. Never used truck tires so I can't compare performance but the solideals are cheaper an and an all year tire.


----------



## 4700dan

purpleranger519;1371272 said:


> I've ran truck tires also, I haven't ran them since I've put Solideal Lifemasters on though. The truck tires may give you a little more traction but, its not very noticeable compared to the Solideals.


Where did you get the soildeal lifemasters


----------



## EdNewman

BF Goodrich all terrain TA KO with carbide studs on my A300. Kicked but. Used them all last season. There was a learning curve though. The machine no longer slid around and rapid changes in direction with lot of traction made it exciting. Came very close to putting it on its back. Few times. All in all, I would never use a skids term with regular tires again.


----------



## bskiball

This is where I got my Lifemaster tires. http://www.mwesales.com/tires.html


----------



## purpleranger519

bskiball;1373222 said:


> This is where I got my Lifemaster tires. http://www.mwesales.com/tires.html


Same place I ordered mine from.


----------



## purpleranger519

Pic of truck radials on a skid and a pic of the Solideals


----------



## EdNewman

Good for mud, not ice. Look at blizzaks or any other winter specific tire. They don't have big knobs they have lot of little sipes. The life masters will only be slightly better than stock.


----------



## pieperlc

The lifemasters are horrible for mud, they fill up and spin. For snow they're much better than stock.


----------



## cat1

Ranger620;1369198 said:


> I run them on my skids. The smaller frame machines take a 16" truck tire, on the larger machines I run a 22.5" tire. Faster and more traction, i wont run a skid with out them again. They usally only last me 2 to 2 1/2 years is the only down fall. A small set here in mn run abourt700 and a large set is around 1300. price is tires and rims. Once you wear out the tires just replace the tires which ran me 165 a tire for the 22.5's.


Where do you find those tires and rims in the twin cities? how do they compare to the wolf paws? Looking to try a set this year.

Thanks


----------



## StuveCorp

cat1;1380664 said:


> Where do you find those tires and rims in the twin cities? how do they compare to the wolf paws? Looking to try a set this year.
> 
> Thanks


Cat1, not sure how close you are but I know the Bobcat dealer in Chippewa Falls/Eau Claire has some. I know there is a set(haven't checked today) of the 16" Wolf Paws on the Twin Cities Craigslist but they were more than what the Bobcat dealer would sell the oversized sets for.


----------



## 4700dan

pieperlc;1375965 said:


> The lifemasters are horrible for mud, they fill up and spin. For snow they're much better than stock.


These have been very good for plowing we have these on our LX885 New Holland with a 10 foot pusher and on this Bobcat with a 12' pusher


----------



## maelawncare

4700dan;1381165 said:


> These have been very good for plowing we have these on our LX885 New Holland with a 10 foot pusher and on this Bobcat with a 12' pusher


They are wider than I thought they would be.

I was priced $932 for a set of those tires.


----------



## mdmax

maelawncare;1381442 said:


> They are wider than I thought they would be.
> 
> I was priced $932 for a set of those tires.


From where? Cheapest Ive found is $1400. I was gonna buy the wolf paws straight from the manufacturer but an 8 ply D rated tire just doesn't seem safe to me. I think im set on lifemasters


----------



## maelawncare

i called them and asked for my size on my John Deere.


----------



## Ranger620

Westside tire in corcoran has them. Last time I was in there (2 weeks ago) they had several sets


----------



## SMLCAT

For those of you with the Lifemasters, do you have them on a seperate set of wheels or do you switch them on and off one set of wheels each season?


----------



## pieperlc

SMLCAT;1383815 said:


> For those of you with the Lifemasters, do you have them on a seperate set of wheels or do you switch them on and off one set of wheels each season?


We leave our's on year 'round. Their an excellent hard surface tire and fine in the dirt. Only bad thing about them is they lack in the mud. We're landscapers, so if it's that muddy we're not working anyway, or we use the JD backhoe/loader tractor as it's lighter and had bar tires.


----------



## Greenmtboy

purpleranger519;1375223 said:


> Pic of truck radials on a skid and a pic of the Solideals


What are you running for truck tires?


----------



## purpleranger519

Greenmtboy;1383834 said:


> What are you running for truck tires?


Set of 12ply Cooper mud and snow


----------



## dfd9

Jim15;1367155 said:


> It would have to be more like suv size and you would blow them apart every time you spin with a full bucket on asphalt. I highly doubt you would find a set that went on your bobcat rims, I doubt suv rims would have the same bolt pattern as the hubs on the bobcat, but other than that now we run all regular severe duty offset rims and tires and our regular tracks on the track loaders. I think people make a huge deal out of nothing, or we must be doing something right. Ya sometimes you have traction issues but its usually only if the lots weren't pre-treated correctly.


I wonder where this guy went after everybody else with real life experience has chimed in.

I have Cooper M&S on my Toolcat, I know I can't do a 360 spin with them, but I haven't had problems with them, either.

I'd probably do the same thing with a skidsteer if I was using one to plow.


----------



## EdNewman

dfd9;1386103 said:


> I wonder where this guy went after everybody else with real life experience has chimed in.
> 
> I have Cooper M&S on my Toolcat, I know I can't do a 360 spin with them, but I haven't had problems with them, either.
> 
> I'd probably do the same thing with a skidsteer if I was using one to plow.


LOL. He did get one thing right, it was impossible to find a set of non-OEM wheels for my A300. Had to get them from Bobcat. Most other skidders shoudl be easy. The A300 has some wierd hub because of the AWS system making it $pecial.


----------



## dfd9

EdNewman;1386233 said:


> LOL. He did get one thing right, it was impossible to find a set of non-OEM wheels for my A300. Had to get them from Bobcat. Most other skidders shoudl be easy. The A300 has some wierd hub because of the AWS system making it $pecial.


Ditto for the Toolcat.


----------



## purpleranger519

Ag rims work great, and most 8 hole Dodge rims work too. I've never had and issue with the tires coming off the bead, I have a friend that has the same set-up and he went and put tubes in his and he is hard on his stuff and he has never had a problem.

Where I got the idea for mine at was on this post, about halfway down he has pics.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39446&highlight=Truck+tires+for+skidsteer


----------

